# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Giải pháp nâng hạ hàng hóa

## xenanghang1990

GIẢI PHÁP NÂNG HẠ HÀNG HÓA

Đến mùa cao điểm mà bạn vẫn chưa tìm được một giải pháp phù hợp :
 - Bạn muốn DI CHUYỂN các loại HÀNG HÓA NẶNG

- Bạn muốn các loại hàng hóa  được SẮP XẾP một cách NHANH GỌN

- Bạn muốn giảm thiểu CHI PHÍ NHÂN CÔNG

- Bạn muốn giảm thiểu SỨC LAO ĐỘNG

- Bạn muốn một loại giải pháp đơn giản, hiệu quả nhưng ÍT CHI PHÍ

  “KHÔNG CÒN PHẢI LO LẮNG VỚI GIẢI PHÁP NÂNG HẠ HÀNG HÓA CỦA CHÚNG TÔI”

XE NÂNG HÀNG NISSAN

Chạy động cơ Dầu - Điện

2.5 Tấn – 3.0 Tấn . Nâng cao 3-5m

(Mới 100% hoặc 80%)

Liên hệ ngay : Mr Vinh 0165.8949.511

GIÁ CỰC TỐT KÈM KHUYẾN MÃI CỰC HOT

- Tặng ngay một bộ lốp dự phòng

- Gói khuyến mãi Bảo Hành 03-06 tháng đối với xe đã qua sử dụng

- Miễn Phí Bảo Trì nhân công

- Tặng ngay gói miễn phí kiểm tra định kỳ hàng năm

- Tặng ngay Xe nâng tay từ 2.5 – 3 Tấn
 ----------------
 ✖ Cam Kết :
  Hàng chính hãng Nhật Bản, bảo hành 12 Tháng,

----------

